# Disneyland Brawl (women Abused) While Children Watch



## LadyPBC

https://kogo.iheart.com/featured/mo...sneyland-toontown-graphic-video-and-language/

https://ktla.com/2019/07/08/caught-on-video-fight-breaks-out-at-disneyland-as-children-watch/

Wasn't sure how to caption this but it is very disappointing.


----------



## negrita desesperada

Scust.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

That fight went on way too long. 

I hope the dude in the pink/red went to jail that night  because he is unhinged


----------



## nubiangoddess3

Wow, these ppl are family...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Ban them from all Disney parks worldwide for life.


----------



## Artemis24

Dude in the red shirt needs to be under the jail. He should never be allowed around children or anyone tbh. Imagine what he does in private if he's like this in public.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I couldn't finish the video.


----------



## Transformer

Yall know she spat on him.


----------



## werenumber2

Knocked Big Mama down to the ground and everything


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I watched long enough to notice the men were more eager to fight the women instead of each other.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

werenumber2 said:


> Knocked Big Mama down to the ground and everything




seriously?  omg


----------



## 1QTPie

I am laughing at the mom being on the ground for a full 2 minutes.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

MilkChocolateOne said:


> seriously?  omg


----------



## Kanky

This is crazy. BTW I would be asking for a refund or some extra free days if my child had to witness some craziness like this at the park. Disney is too expensive to have some lunatic ruining the magic. These people should be banned for life.


----------



## LadyPBC

Transformer said:


> Yall know she spat on him.


She did but did he spit on her first?  That would NOT make it right but he was dealing with her very aggressively.  

Wonder if they are siblings? One guy looked old enough to be the father.  I just can't imagine this much animosity among kinfolk.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

TrulyBlessed said:


> View attachment 448921


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Artemis24 said:


> Dude in the red shirt needs to be under the jail. He should never be allowed around children or anyone tbh. Imagine what he does in private if he's like this in public.


And that's how he treats women in his family.  

Ariel ain't been black a whole week. smdh.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

beyond embarrassing


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> And that's how he treats women in his family.
> 
> Ariel ain't been black a whole week. smdh.


They need to leave him behind next time. I would like to seem them press charges so that he goes to prison. But it might make things worse because he will get out eventually. IDK what people do when the crazy abusive person is a family member.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

This was so incredibly hard to watch. I actually teared up.

You spend all that money to act like plum fools. What an embarrassment!

How Homie  hemmed up his girl. Everyone then jumped in to help, who wants their kids to see such things on what is suppose to be a joyous occasion.


----------



## Anonymous1

TrulyBlessed said:


> View attachment 448921


The internet will have a field day with this. I can feel it.


----------



## Artemis24

The one I'm assuming is the girlfriend of the guy in pink really apologized to this dude after he beat her so bad he had to be choked out to release her. The dysfunction


----------



## dancinstallion

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I watched long enough to notice the men were more eager to fight the women instead of each other.



I noticed that too. They were so quick to hit the women than to fight each other. Straight Punks 

I knew they were family or knew each other because the guy is heard saying "don't come to the house no more."


----------



## rayne

There was sooooo much to process in that video. You ladies have already said what I was thinking. I'll just add that I hope his girlfriend leaves him after that. They are the epitome of a dysfunctional family.


----------



## SoniT

That's embarrassing. Some people just don't know how to act. Disney is supposed to be the happiest place on Earth. I stopped watching when the lady rolled up on the scooter. Let me finish watching.


----------



## Artemis24

Kanky said:


> IDK what people do when the crazy abusive person is a family member.



They pretend like nothing is wrong.


----------



## Artemis24

LadyPBC said:


> She did but did he spit on her first?  That would NOT make it right but he was dealing with her very aggressively.
> 
> Wonder if they are siblings? One guy looked old enough to be the father.  I just can't imagine this much animosity among kinfolk.



I think the girl with braids and backpack is the sister of pink shirt dude. Beige shirt must be his girlfriend. Both white shirts are together.


----------



## AnjelLuvs




----------



## sithembile

I couldn't finish it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> They need to leave him behind next time. I would like to see them press charges so that he goes to prison. But it might make things worse *because he will get out eventually*. IDK what people do when the crazy abusive person is a family member.


If a dude is beating on me (family or not) and I can get to a phone, I'm giving the police a full description and demanding they shoot first and ask questions later.  I don't need to learn a lesson but once.



AnjelLuvs said:


> View attachment 448929


Lordt.  Real Tears and a shady rose


----------



## Southernbella.

Why is this in Entertainment?


----------



## Tamrin

This is apparently disturbing and disgusting.


----------



## 1QTPie

Artemis24 said:


> The one I'm assuming is the girlfriend of the guy in pink really apologized to this dude after he beat her so bad he had to be choked out to release her. The dysfunction




The girlfriend didn't even do anything wrong other than be with him in the first place. She comes to his defense only to get punched by his brother-in-law, then his sister and then him. What in the actual?  She better run!!!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

dancinstallion said:


> I noticed that too. They were so quick to hit the women than to fight each other. Straight Punks
> 
> I knew they were family or knew each other because the guy is heard saying "don't come to the house no more."



Yeah at first I was like since when does Toontown belong to you lol.


----------



## 1QTPie

And, he's gay.


----------



## Cheekychica

1QTPie said:


> And, he's gay.


Which one is gay? Not red shirt guy


----------



## 1QTPie

Cheekychica said:


> Which one is gay? Not red shirt guy



Red shirt dude (the supposed Crip-- he mentioned his gang affiliation at some point) reminded me of this dude from Housewives of Atlanta who wanted to fight Sheree.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

How embarrassing. I have a few thoughts 





1QTPie said:


> And, he's gay.



This was one of my first thoughts. Some queens are quick to fight another woman, I’ve seen it first hand.




Crackers Phinn said:


> Ariel ain't been black a whole week. smdh.


I am trying so hard not to laugh...



AnjelLuvs said:


> View attachment 448929


I see Black Twitter is already at it.


----------



## Chrismiss

I love the relationship flow chart!


----------



## Duff

Im scared to click the link and debating if i should


----------



## Artemis24

1QTPie said:


> The girlfriend didn't even do anything wrong other than be with him in the first place. She comes to his defense only to get punched by his brother-in-law, then his sister and then him. What in the actual?  She better run!!!!



The BIL hitting her caught me off guard because she had just walked over and said a few words. He knew he couldn't take on pink shirt. I hate weak men.


----------



## Duff

I clicked 
Pink shirt needs to be in jail below jail.  That's type of dude that ill have to save a copy of this video for my defense later cause I'll have to shoot him dead.


----------



## Zaz

All of these people are a mess but especially those two men! The way they all completely disregarded those kids to keep fighting each other was unsettling. At one point she just rolled her child slightly out the way like "hold my daughter" to anyone and no one in particular


----------



## intellectualuva

1QTPie said:


> And, he's gay.



Which explains why he's excited to go to jail to clearly reunite with his boo. *shrug*


----------



## tibb1908

Abusive~
Why would they invite such an explosive family member to anything? He's the type of person that you would only see in pictures on SM and it's sad because I bet his family has been excusing his behavior his entire life.


----------



## God_Favor

I could not understand any of this. Just disgusting .


----------



## Shiks

That man needs decades in jail.


----------



## IslandMummy

>insert Rihanna meme here<


----------



## Crackers Phinn

IslandMummy said:


> >insert Rihanna meme here<


If I may.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

This was a lot the process but I’ll try

-the man in the white shirt was not about that life, which is why the only time he swung was when the woman he was with already had pink shirt occupied OR when a woman was available to hit

- all of this was over something involving pink shirt’s daughter yet he never checked on her. Poor baby was just out there by herself just crying while her parents were acting a fool

-pink shirt started swinging on his apparent girlfriend before even confirming who actually hit his mother. Keep in mind that she would’ve never been in any altercation to begin with and he actually never checked on his mother.

-She actually apologized to the pink shirt after he beat her a$$ when she was only defending him

-None of these people love their kids, this includes the bystanders that stood around watching

- I only clicked on the link in hopes of confirming it wasn’t black people


----------



## God_Favor

The feminine dude just kept the mess going with his big , girly behind.


----------



## rayne

1QTPie said:


> And, he's gay.



Yep, that was my first thought as well.


----------



## dancinstallion

Southernbella. said:


> Why is this in Entertainment?



Are you not entertained? 


J/k


----------



## dancinstallion

LuvlyRain3 said:


> This was a lot the process but I’ll try
> 
> -the man in the white shirt was not about that life, which is why the only time he swung was when the woman he was with already had pink shirt occupied OR when a woman was available to hit
> 
> - all of this was over something involving pink shirt’s daughter yet he never checked on her. Poor baby was just out there by herself just crying while her parents were acting a fool
> 
> -pink shirt started swinging on his apparent girlfriend before even confirming who actually hit his mother. Keep in mind that she would’ve never been in any altercation to begin with and he actually never checked on his mother.
> 
> -She actually apologized to the pink shirt after he beat her a$$ when she was only defending him
> 
> -None of these people love their kids
> 
> - I only clicked on the link in hopes of confirming it wasn’t black people



I was hoping it wasn't us too. because there is so few black people that I saw the 3 times we went to Disney that I knew it couldn't be us.


----------



## DST1913

TrulyBlessed said:


> View attachment 448921


Lord forgive me. I am going to hell with gasoline panties. Why did you take a still shot of big mama on the ground? Lemme get outta here


----------



## DST1913

Zaz said:


> All of these people are a mess but especially those two men! The way they all completely disregarded those kids to keep fighting each other was unsettling. At one point she just rolled her child slightly out the way like "hold my daughter" to anyone and no one in particular


And some random white lady picked up the little boy to get him out the way and no one even noticed


----------



## Cxshortie

LuvlyRain3 said:


> - I only clicked on the link in hopes of confirming it wasn’t black people



Dang me too,  me too.


----------



## lavaflow99

And security is the biggest joke.  They first took forever to get there and then when they arrived, they seemed scared to engage and just followed the guy in the red/pink shirt. 

That went on for too long.

My heart breaks for those kids (those in the family mostly and then those who witnessed this).


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> I was hoping it wasn't us too. because *there is so few black people that I saw the 3 times we went to Disney that I knew it couldn't be us*.


If you ever see an annoyed looking Jazzy Auntie surrounded by a cabal of insanely happy Jews, it's probably Christmas and that's probably me. 

I hate Disneyland.


----------



## intellectualuva

Crackers Phinn said:


> If you ever see an *annoyed looking Jazzy Auntie surrounded by a cabal of insanely happy Jews*, it's probably Christmas and that's probably me.
> 
> I hate Disneyland.









*plots to meet one of my favorite fonts in real life* Also, any in the crew looking for a second or third wife or know someone who is? 
 I'm kidding but it super hilarious to me imagining this.


----------



## tigereyes83

TrulyBlessed said:


> Ban them from all Disney parks worldwide for life.


Disney does not play.. They will be banned


----------



## Tamrin

SoopremeBeing said:


> How embarrassing. I have a few thoughts
> 
> This was one of my first thoughts. Some queens are quick to fight another woman, I’ve seen it first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying so hard not to laugh...
> 
> 
> I see Black Twitter is already at it.



First of all I knew he was gay the moment he tried to windmill fight. Spoke volumes.


----------



## TopShelf

The poor children are traumatized.

The little boy had to hit the woman in tan for her to stop!

All you can do is cry.

I am so glad that more men actually stepped in.

ANIMALS!!!

and this isn't the first time that this happened.

I hope child protective services gets involved


----------



## TopShelf

tigereyes83 said:


> Disney does not play.. They will be banned


they need to be banned from the planet


----------



## TopShelf

LuvlyRain3 said:


> -None of these people love their kids, this includes the bystanders that stood around watching



The bystanders had their own kids. I'm not jumping in to save your child and you're acting like a wild animal and me or my child may get hurt.  People jumped in when they saw that others would assist.

I think that most people want to help but not at the risk of your own life.


----------



## Artemis24

TopShelf said:


> The bystanders had their own kids. I'm not jumping in to save your child and your acting like a wild animal and me or my child may get hurt.  People jumped in when they saw that others would assist.
> 
> I think that most people want to help but not at the risk of your own life.



Exactly. They may have started fighting anyone trying to get the kids out of the way. I wouldn't have grabbed them either.


----------



## Laela

..there  is nothing remotely  funny about this vid..women getting beat up by men in the presence of children. Elderly abuse... Sad... all around... we're a damaged, desensitized people


----------



## LuvlyRain3

TopShelf said:


> The bystanders had their own kids. I'm not jumping in to save your child and your acting like a wild animal and me or my child may get hurt.  People jumped in when they saw that others would assist.
> 
> I think that most people want to help but not at the risk of your own life.





Artemis24 said:


> Exactly. They may have started fighting anyone trying to get the kids out of the way. I wouldn't have grabbed them either.


My comment had nothing to do with them jumping in, they should’ve walked away instead of watching with their kids in tow. This had to be traumatic for small children to witness.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

SoopremeBeing said:


> How embarrassing. I have a few thoughts
> 
> This was one of my first thoughts. Some queens are quick to fight another woman, I’ve seen it first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying so hard not to laugh...
> 
> 
> I see Black Twitter is already at it.



There...  I fixed that for you!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Wow. Well for the sake of the babies who were just thrown to the side, I’m glad some bystanders stepped in.

 Disney does heavy weapon searching before entering the park but this was still a dangerous situation. If my DH had intervened, I would’ve taken my kids elsewhere while he helped.

Those women could’ve gotten killed.  just wow


----------



## LovingLady




----------



## aminata

I will not watch the video, but everyone ‘s comments are informative.  This whole situation is .


----------



## chocolat79

See, if I actually witness something like this personally,  I'm out. I'm not staying to help or get hurt. The best I can do is call the police. 

I saw a Blk couple arguing loudly on SF sidewalks one time.  I couldn't tell if it was about to get violent or not,  so I made sure to get the heck on.

I can't stand to see Blk people ack a fool in public and I want no parts of it.


----------



## LadyPBC

Southernbella. said:


> Why is this in Entertainment?


I didn't know where to place it.  I rarely ever post.  It was at Disneyland so I dropped it in the entertainment section.  Where would you have posted it @Southernbella?


----------



## intellectualuva

LadyPBC said:


> I didn't know where to place it.  I rarely ever post.  It was at Disneyland so I dropped it in the entertainment section.  Where would you have posted it @Southernbella?



You didn't ask me, but I would have put it in Off topic.


----------



## momi

TrulyBlessed said:


> View attachment 448921



Mercy!  Auntie is just laying on the ground.  Too much smh

I went ahead and watched the video - I can't believe they knocked the lady off her scooter.


----------



## momi

nubiangoddess3 said:


> That fight went on way too long.
> 
> I hope the dude in the pink/red went to jail that night  because he is unhinged



I mean he was out of control - clearly this is something he does on a regular basis.


----------



## God_Favor

NSFW:


Abuser in red shirt speaks.




Go to IG page @ bossy_addict_tea  for interview.


----------



## TopShelf

God_Favor said:


> NSFW:
> 
> 
> Abuser in red shirt speaks.
> 
> *This video contains bad language. Please do not click if you are offended by this type of language:


where is his reply posted? which site?


----------



## God_Favor

TopShelf said:


> where is his reply posted? which site?


bossy_addict_tea on IG


----------



## God_Favor

TopShelf said:


> where is his reply posted? which site?



bossy_addict_tea on IG


----------



## TrulyBlessed

God_Favor said:


> NSFW:
> 
> 
> Abuser in red shirt speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to IG page @ bossy_addict_tea  for interview.



They set the IG page to private. What is he saying?


----------



## GinnyP

intellectualuva said:


> Which explains why he's excited to go to jail to clearly reunite with his boo. *shrug*


----------



## Theresamonet

momi said:


> Mercy!  Auntie is just laying on the ground.  Too much smh
> 
> I went ahead and watched the video - I can't believe they knocked the lady off her scooter.



She deserved to be knocked on the ground for raising those wild animals. I don’t feel bad for her.

This is how her kids act at DISNEYLAND. I say lock her up too.


----------



## Theresamonet

Did y’all notice that no one was really trying to help the big lady, but a crowd rushed him when he started on the girlfriend?


----------



## Theresamonet

Y’all have said it all. But pink shirt guy’s behavior at a Disney theme park shows that he is a menace to society. I’m sure he is raising hell in his community. Imagine the number of black women and children he’s beaten... He needs to be locked up, and I don’t care if the cops have to “sprinkle some crack on it” to make that happen. Lock him up.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Theresamonet said:


> She deserved to be knocked on the ground for raising those wild animals. I don’t feel bad for her.
> 
> This is how her kids act at DISNEYLAND. I say lock her up too.


So mean! But I cackled. I don’t understand why you would pay all this money to go to Disney when you know you’re dysfunctional.  There’s no way this is new behavior. Go to your local free park if you like to cut up.


----------



## intellectualuva

Theresamonet said:


> Did y’all notice that no one was really trying to help the big lady, but a crowd rushed him when he started on the girlfriend?



Yep. They didnt see her feminine and in need of protection unlike the gf. 

Interesting dynamic.


----------



## nyeredzi

Theresamonet said:


> Y’all have said it all. But pink shirt guy’s behavior at a Disney theme park shows that he is a menace to society. I’m sure he is raising hell in his community. Imagine the number of black women and children he’s beaten... He needs to be locked up, and I don’t care if the cops have to “sprinkle some crack on it” to make that happen. Lock him up.


I'm sure framing him is not necessary. He loudly proclaimed he was ready to go to jail that night and probably commits a jailable offence every week. Let's not give the police any permission to frame folks.

Prospects for those kids don't look good.


----------



## sheanu

Fox news is happily running with this story. This is exactly the story about black folks they love. I never see them reporting when white people fight or when black people achieve commendable things smh. 

I would like to add that the only reason I'm watching faux news is cuz hubby believes in watching all the news channels we have on rotation


----------



## Cheleigh

When we talk about generational curses--cue this video. These babies don't stand a chance. I want to take them away from this madness and give them a real chance to succeed in life. I have never wanted to kick somebody in the gonads and ruin his ability to reproduce more than I have wanted to with this jerk.


----------



## dancinstallion

sheanu said:


> Fox news is happily running with this story. This is exactly the story about black folks they love. I never see them reporting when white people fight or when black people achieve commendable things smh.
> 
> I would like to add that the only reason I'm watching faux news is cuz hubby believes in watching all the news channels we have on rotation



I saw it too on Fox and I can see the amusement they got out of reporting this. Talking about watch out for those turkey legs that can be used as a weapon.


----------



## sheanu

dancinstallion said:


> I saw it too on Fox and I can see the amusement they got out of reporting this. Talking about watch out for those chicken legs that can be used as a weapon.


Girl when Ingraham started talking about black voters voting for Trump would have been a condemnation of blacks if it was against their self interest but they did it anyway I told my husband he better change it cuz the way she said it made my blood boil...as if the majority of Trump voters didn't vote against their own self interest. It was like "them ni****s aren't that smart then huh?


----------



## TopShelf

Someone on youtube said, "Disneyland tries to escort you out of the park faster than this if you use a discounted ticket"

"no men were harmed in the making of this video"


----------



## ava2

This is beyond my comprehension...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

sheanu said:


> Fox news is happily running with this story. This is exactly the story about black folks they love. I never see them reporting when white people fight or when black people achieve commendable things smh.
> 
> I would like to add that the only reason I'm watching faux news is cuz hubby believes in watching all the news channels we have on rotation


Fox News needs to be airing that brawl that happened at a Little League game a few weeks ago and finding just as much amusement.


----------



## Theresamonet

Lmao


----------



## nyeredzi

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Fox News needs to be airing that brawl that happened at a Little League game a few weeks ago and finding just as much amusement.


These parents be losing their dangon minds over kiddie sports. This reaction over a call made by an 8th grader! And it be the parents rather than the kids that act the biggest fool. Why do they need the public's help finding him, doesn't everybody on the field know who he is. 

People need to do better.


----------



## Choclatcotton

Children will probably end up in the system sad to say.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Fox News needs to be airing that brawl that happened at a Little League game a few weeks ago and finding just as much amusement.


This is dumb and all but it's not even close to men beating women at Disneyland. 
~~~~~~~~~
There's a whole lot of commenting on this video on the Tube of You and I stumbled across these chuckleheads.
The whole video is worth watching but I know ya'll be on tldr so just ffwd to
2:35-3:12 - Analysis of the start of the fight 
6:00-6:45 - The little fat bald dude was preaching and beard came in at 6:21 and asked a very controversial question.  
25:00-27:00 of this video.  fat bald dude starts preaching again.


----------



## intellectualuva

I liked Jim Norton in the Opie and Anthony days.....glad to see he's doing well.

[email protected] little fat bald dude....that's Jimmy.


----------



## Covagirlm

People are now posing in fight scenes for group photos at Disneyland.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

Turrible


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond

Covagirlm said:


> People are now posing in fight scenes for group photos at Disneyland.



You couldn't make it up....or could you?!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*Angry Tourist From Chicago Punches Disney Worker in Face at Tower of Terror*




Authorities say a 23-year-old tourist from Chicago punched a worker in the face when her FastPass wasn't valid for the Tower of Terror ride at Disney's Hollywood Studios.

An Orange County Sheriff's report says the Disney World cast member offered to help the woman's group on July 13, but they only became angrier.

The Orlando Sentinel reports the woman started pushing buttons on the podium that could have affected the ride. When the employee pushed her hand away, the woman punched her in the face. The family yelled profanities and recorded the worker.

The group left the ride, but security tracked them down. Disney officials tell the Sentinel they issued a lifetime ban on the woman.

The worker didn't want to press charges and the woman wasn't arrested.

https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...13081971.html?amp=y&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

^^^ Disney is stressful enough to make one lose their mind, but this is ridiculous


----------



## SoniT

The family members involved in the brawl are being charged.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

ANAHEIM, Calif. (KABC) -- One woman and two men are facing several criminal charges in connection with a family dispute that turned violent at Disneyland earlier this month and was captured on a bystander's video.

Footage of the melee on July 6 went viral, showing a woman spitting in a man's face in the park's Toontown area. Video then shows him retaliating by punching her repeatedly. Moments later, that same man accuses another female relative of hitting his mother. He brutally attacks her, knocking her down and hitting her over and over again.


Avery Desmond-Edwinn Robinson, 35, of Las Vegas, is facing five felony charges and nine misdemeanors for attacking his sister, brother-in-law and girlfriend, endangering his child and three other children who were at the park, and threatening to kill his family members as he drove out of a Disneyland parking structure, prosecutors announced Tuesday. *He is also accused of assaulting a Disneyland employee with his vehicle after the family was escorted out of the park by security.*

During the fight, prosecutors say Avery Robinson made several comments, including "I'm ready to go to jail tonight" and referenced a Southern California gang.

Several park guests were seen repeatedly intervening in the fight, including moving at least one of the children in the group out of harm's way and another person placing Avery Robinson in a chokehold.

*Robinson's sister - Andrea Nicole Robinson, 40, of Compton - is facing five misdemeanor charges, including four charges of battery for attacking her brother Avery Robinson, his girlfriend and a Disneyland worker. She is also facing one count of misdemeanor assault for attacking her brother's girlfriend.*

*Daman Petrie, 44, of Compton, is facing one misdemeanor count of battery. Petrie, who is married to Andrea Robinson, is accused of punching Avery Robinson's girlfriend in the face during the melee.*


According to Anaheim police, the case was presented to prosecutors despite denials from everyone involved in the fight that anything had occurred.




Anaheim PD

✔@AnaheimPD
https://twitter.com/AnaheimPD/status/1148746735092502528
Replying to @Here4theRatio2 @Disneyland


Not a joke. There has to be an investigation. The parties involved all denied anything occurred and we were not there to witness it. The videos that were not available at the moment make things clear and the case has been presented to prosecutors


44
7:12 PM - Jul 9, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

67 people are talking about this





In a statement, a Disneyland spokesperson said: "Any type of violence is inexcusable and will not be tolerated. Those involved were immediately removed from the premises and turned over to the Anaheim Police Department."

Avery Robinson faces a maximum of seven years and four months in state prison if convicted on all charges. He is currently being held at the Orange County Jail. Andrea Robinson faces a maximum of two-and-a-half years in jail if convicted on all counts while Daman Petrie faces a maximum of six months in jail if convicted.


----------



## Kanky

He tried to run someone over on the way out? We need more video!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I didn't realize they were all that old.   Triflin.


----------



## momi

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> ANAHEIM, Calif. (KABC) -- One woman and two men are facing several criminal charges in connection with a family dispute that turned violent at Disneyland earlier this month and was captured on a bystander's video.
> 
> Footage of the melee on July 6 went viral, showing a woman spitting in a man's face in the park's Toontown area. Video then shows him retaliating by punching her repeatedly. Moments later, that same man accuses another female relative of hitting his mother. He brutally attacks her, knocking her down and hitting her over and over again.
> 
> 
> Avery Desmond-Edwinn Robinson, 35, of Las Vegas, is facing five felony charges and nine misdemeanors for attacking his sister, brother-in-law and girlfriend, endangering his child and three other children who were at the park, and threatening to kill his family members as he drove out of a Disneyland parking structure, prosecutors announced Tuesday. *He is also accused of assaulting a Disneyland employee with his vehicle after the family was escorted out of the park by security.*
> 
> During the fight, prosecutors say Avery Robinson made several comments, including "I'm ready to go to jail tonight" and referenced a Southern California gang.
> 
> Several park guests were seen repeatedly intervening in the fight, including moving at least one of the children in the group out of harm's way and another person placing Avery Robinson in a chokehold.
> 
> *Robinson's sister - Andrea Nicole Robinson, 40, of Compton - is facing five misdemeanor charges, including four charges of battery for attacking her brother Avery Robinson, his girlfriend and a Disneyland worker. She is also facing one count of misdemeanor assault for attacking her brother's girlfriend.
> 
> Daman Petrie, 44, of Compton, is facing one misdemeanor count of battery. Petrie, who is married to Andrea Robinson, is accused of punching Avery Robinson's girlfriend in the face during the melee.*
> 
> 
> *According to Anaheim police, the case was presented to prosecutors despite denials from everyone involved in the fight that anything had occurred.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a joke. There has to be an investigation. The parties involved all denied anything occurred and we were not there to witness it. The videos that were not available at the moment make things clear and the case has been presented to prosecutors
> 
> https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1148746735092502528
> 
> 
> In a statement, a Disneyland spokesperson said: "Any type of violence is inexcusable and will not be tolerated. Those involved were immediately removed from the premises and turned over to the Anaheim Police Department."
> 
> Avery Robinson faces a maximum of seven years and four months in state prison if convicted on all charges. He is currently being held at the Orange County Jail. Andrea Robinson faces a maximum of two-and-a-half years in jail if convicted on all counts while Daman Petrie faces a maximum of six months in jail if convicted.



This entire situation reads like a hot ghetto mess.


----------



## chocolat79

I’m glad they’re all getting charged. Grandma gonna have her hands full with all those kids though. Hopefully they’ll learn a lesson.


----------



## ebonysweetie

TrulyBlessed said:


> *Angry Tourist From Chicago Punches Disney Worker in Face at Tower of Terror*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities say a 23-year-old tourist from Chicago punched a worker in the face when her FastPass wasn't valid for the Tower of Terror ride at Disney's Hollywood Studios.
> 
> An Orange County Sheriff's report says the Disney World cast member offered to help the woman's group on July 13, but they only became angrier.
> 
> The Orlando Sentinel reports the woman started pushing buttons on the podium that could have affected the ride. When the employee pushed her hand away, the woman punched her in the face. The family yelled profanities and recorded the worker.
> 
> The group left the ride, but security tracked them down. Disney officials tell the Sentinel they issued a lifetime ban on the woman.
> 
> The worker didn't want to press charges and the woman wasn't arrested.
> 
> https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...13081971.html?amp=y&__twitter_impression=true


We were at Disney World when this happened. Didn’t see the fight though. It was very hot and crowded. Every adult’s patience was running thin. But this is no excuse. I would have pressed charges.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

*Disneyland brawl leads to county jail time and probation for Nevada man*
March 1, 2020  

A 35-year-old man was sentenced on February 27, 2020 to 180 days in county jail and four years of formal probation during a brawl at Disneyland’s Toon Town in which he attacked several family members in front of several children, including his own. The melee was witnessed by other park guests and captured in a video that was widely shared on social media.

“The Orange County District Attorney’s Office does not tolerate domestic violence or child endangerment anywhere,” said Orange County District Attorney Todd Spitzer.
Avery Desmond Edwinn Robinson, of Las Vegas, pleaded guilty to a court offer of one felony charge of corporal injury on a spouse or cohabitant and thirteen misdemeanors relating to assault, criminal threats, battery, and child abuse and endangerment. The District Attorney’s Office objected to the court offer.

On July 6, 2019, Robinson attacked his sister, brother-in-law, and his girlfriend while at Disneyland with his family. Robinson endangered his child and three other children who accompanied the group. As the family was escorted out of the park by Disneyland security, Robinson assaulted a Disneyland employee with his vehicle while later threatening to kill members of his family as he drove out of a parking structure.

In addition to formal probation and a jail sentence, Robinson was also ordered to complete a 52-week Batterer’s Treatment Program containing a parenting component. Furthermore, Robinson was ordered to pay restitution and complete 8 hours of community service. Robinson was originally charged with five felony charges and nine misdemeanors. Robinson’s sister, Andrea Nicole Robinson is facing five misdemeanor charges, including four misdemeanor changes of battery for attacking her brother Avery, his girlfriend, and a Disneyland employee. She is also facing one count of misdemeanor assault for attacking her brother’s girlfriend.

Andrea Robinson, 40, of Compton, faces a maximum of 2 ½ years in jail if convicted on all counts.

Daman Petrie, 44, of Compton, is facing one misdemeanor count of battery. Petrie, who is married to Andrea Robinson, is accused of punching Avery Robinson’s girlfriend in the face during the melee.

Daman Petrie faces a maximum of six months in jail if convicted.

Several Disneyland guests repeatedly intervened in an attempt to stop the violence, including picking up at least one of the children in the group to get the child out of harm’s way and putting Avery Robinson in a chokehold.

The family was asked to leave Disneyland and escorted by Disneyland security back to a parking structure to retrieve their vehicles.

While in the structure, Avery Robinson is accused of attempting to hit a Disneyland employee with his vehicle and threatening to kill his sister Andrea and her husband Daman while simulating a gun with his hand and pointing at the couple.
Deputy District Attorney Elizabeth Nevers of the Family Protection Unit prosecuted this case.


----------



## intellectualuva

So looks like everyone is going to get some jail time. Is Grandma going to have to get all the kids in the interim? Smh


----------

